# 3 gal ADA el natural tank



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

well im jumping back into freshwater planted tank again. This time im going to try a el natural tank..never tried it so i thought what the heck..something different..this is the tank im going to be doing.










here is a list of plants im going to try to use.
1. riccia futians
2. marsilea minuta
3. mini piela
4. UG (maybe)

Fish
1. 20 celestrial peral danio's

i need to get some miricle grow organic potting soil and black diamond sand on monday and start scaping the tank..my next chore will be going online in search for these plants.

Rick


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

Looking forward to your build!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

jaguayo said:


> Looking forward to your build!


thanks..i have big plans for this little tank..i hope it turns out the way in invision it.

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

forget to mention i am puuting some crystal red shrimp in this tank also

Rick


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looks like its gonna be cool as hell. rick, looking forward to seeing to process and you getting it done


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You won't need a wide-angle lens on that tank.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

lol Ben..nope wont need the wide angle lens..going out in the cold now and look for my rock i want to put in the tank.

Rick


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I think it's goin to be great! Cant wait to see it come along!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

20 galaxies might be much for such a small tank...


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> 20 galaxies might be much for such a small tank...


Gizmo

I have had 30 in there before..not by my choosing..i started with 10 and actually had fry..by the time it was over i mamaged to have 30 in there with no problems. it does sound like alot of bioload but they are a very small fish

Rick


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

whitetiger61 said:


> Gizmo
> 
> I have had 30 in there before..not by my choosing..i started with 10 and actually had fry..by the time it was over i mamaged to have 30 in there with no problems. it does sound like alot of bioload but they are a very small fish
> 
> Rick


What I worry about is the stunting of their skeletons while their organs continue growing. They won't show it, but they start dying a slow painful death. Kudos to you for actually breeding them! I couldn't get any fish like rasboras or tetras to breed if my life depended on it, though I've had quite a bit of success with Red Cherry Shrimp. I currently have a scarlet badis (the same size as a dwarf rasbora) and three emerald dwarves in a 10 gallon, heavily planted, and in my opinion it's perfect for that many fish. That's just me though. I like my fish to have plenty of room.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Then i will drop the count down then..like i said i had 30 of them in there but they werent full grown either..thanks for the heads up..

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok here an update..i was going to use rock but decided on driftwood instead.i added the wood to see if i liked it..took me a couple days but the more i looked at it the more i liked it..so i pulled the driftwood out and got the substrate down and added the wood back.










dthen i got an idea at work for a diy co2 tank build..i have tried this before with 2 litre bottles but alway had leaks so i decided to try this

1 litre stainless steel bottle










drilled a hole










this is the fitting and gasket i used










and the finished product










the cap has a rubber seal uner it and the gasket for the fitting has silcone under that so i should not have any leaks..(crossing my fingers) lol

hope you all enjoy

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok completely different scape..hope you like it.





































thats it for now..when i grows in some i will post more pics

Rick


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looking cool man


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Rob

well i seem to be growing some algaew i have never seen before so im taking the photo period down from 8hrs to 6hrs..i also took the 27watt desk lamp off and put my led's over the tank so we will see if that helps some.

I also got some more plants to put in the tank..when i get them where i want them i will post more pics as the algae isnt terrible ..kinda curious as to see if my dwarf baby tears grow under these LED's..if not they go int the 15 gallon.

Rick


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looking great,Rick!cant wait to see how it turns out once grown in!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks Bev..hooking in more led's right now

Rick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Interesting CO2 design. Should look great when all grown in.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks Ben..its growing pretty fast..co2 is just diy with a glass diffuser

Rick


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Throwing in any ferts? If the light is at a certain level, you'll want something.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

oh yeah..keep N at about 20-25..give it a little kh2po4..and trace..altough last night N was up to around 40 but did my water change today and everything is back in check.

Rick


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thats good rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

one more new pic










Rick


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks really great rick, i'ts coming along so nicely!!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks summer..should havve cleaned the back of the tank and intake tube before i took the picture..and i can only take the pic from an angle and down because of reflection on this tank.

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I made the tank a shrimp only tank..inhabitants are 15 cherry red shrimp and a complete rescape using mostly mosses and some riccia..the beauty of this system is i can remove any part of the moss to trim down and put it back in the tank..pics coming as soon as photobucket lets me upload them

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok it finally let me upload..this was aken from my phone camera so not the best quality but here it is










hope you enjoy

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ritonelbarbo said:


> Very good work !
> 
> The heater in this position is better i think.


Thanks everything is growing in very well..pics to come soon..

Rick


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks summer..needs a trim really bad but have to wait for shirimp to grow up..then new photo coming up

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok a little bit of a make over here










Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I finally got the shrimp breeding tank finished and got all the shrimp moved over so right now the tank is sitting empty with just plants in it. I am recieving my very first betta (Posideon) from Summer next week (thanks Summer) so i did a little rescaping for him..most of my palnts were foreground iand i figured he needed a few stem plants in there..i think he's going to be a very happy betta.
pics will come when i get it finished. I love this hobby..lol

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

alright here is his new home

FTS










Crypts










Myro










i think he is going to like it when he gets here

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

everyone meet Posideon.. HMPK Betta from Summer.(thanks again Summer)










need to do a trim on his tank today.if i can keep him out of the hairgrass..Trimmed tank pics coming later.

Rick


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

This is coming along VERY nicely Rick! Keep it up.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

looks really cool!!!!!! cnt wait to see how it looks as it grows more!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

zero said:


> looks really cool!!!!!! cnt wait to see how it looks as it grows more!


thanks tracey..thanks zero

im pretty happy with this so far..just have to keep up with it..everything grows so fast..pics coming after the trim.

Rick


----------

